# TONIGHT BBC2 8PM Greg Wallace (Mastercheff) Does BROMPTON.



## stearman65 (16 Aug 2016)

Briefly watched a couple of the previous programmes, I'm not so much a GW fan but will give this a try.


----------



## Nibor (16 Aug 2016)

I quite enjoyed the the previous shows


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Aug 2016)

Wherein our hero visits the UK's largest cycle factory which produces 150 bike a day.

Any chance we could get him into one of the factories in Taiwan?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Aug 2016)

Even as a Brompton convert and owner. I think the only program I could watch of his is GW does self immolation whilst strapped to Michael Mcintyre 

Oddly the BBC keep sending my script proposals back


----------



## chris folder (16 Aug 2016)

Hi will watch mite see when brompton build a bike if they split the ends of the hinge pins on the bikes


----------



## CanucksTraveller (16 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I think the only program I could watch of his is GW does self immolation whilst strapped to Michael Mcintyre





stearman65 said:


> Briefly watched a couple of the previous programmes, I'm not so much a GW fan but will give this a try.



Oh come on guys, are you not fans of hearing someone screaming "AWW MAAATE!" every 20 seconds? 
Mild annoyance aside, he is at least enthusiastic and that in itself is marginally infectious. [/Opinion] 

I quite like Cherry Healey too, I'm not sure why as she's also a bit irritating on the face of it. Maybe I find her lipstick pretty. :-)

Quite a good series overall, one of the few programmes that's tempted me to watch anything on the telly for a long time.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Aug 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> and that in itself is marginally infectious. [/Opinion]



Like leprosy


----------



## chris folder (16 Aug 2016)

Hi when is this program repeated? I'm sure it's on late one night this week?


----------



## stearman65 (16 Aug 2016)

chris folder said:


> Hi when is this program repeated? I'm sure it's on late one night this week?


Wednesday 11.20pm BBC2.


----------



## chris folder (16 Aug 2016)

Great thanks


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Aug 2016)




----------



## furball (17 Aug 2016)

Irritations aside, I thought the content was good. Worth a watch if anyone missed it. Repeated at 11.20 tonight.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Aug 2016)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...cycles&usg=AFQjCNGt_KyPCw992Z2cDLJ-Dl883m8Znw


----------



## Kell (17 Aug 2016)

Downloading it now. I'll watch it on the train tonight.


----------



## chris folder (17 Aug 2016)

Hi I'm watching the repeat tonight on bbc 2 its on a 11.05pm in the paperall you greg wallace fans be able to see greg again


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Aug 2016)

Thanks for the info on the program I shall record tonight's repeat. I had to google the presenter, I've never heard of him.


----------



## Nigel182 (17 Aug 2016)

Sky Plussed it will watch anyhow when i get a chance....who knows i may buy a Brompton afterwards.


----------



## snorri (17 Aug 2016)

User46386 said:


> He was saying today thta when he returns from his honeymoon his wife will be pregnant!. What a crass thing to say. Also hes been married now 4x, which shows that women cant stand him. I bet my bottom dollar that his new wife is only with him for his money because he looks like Captain Mainwaring and has the personality of a slug.


I've set my tv timer, this sounds just too bad to miss..


----------



## doginabag (17 Aug 2016)

I thought it was quite interesting. Didn't see mine making it's way round the factory though, not good at waiting!


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2016)

Nice to see my old mate Doug Pinkerton on his penny farthing.


----------



## Bill (18 Aug 2016)

I found this program by chance...in fact woke up to it being on the tv!...(got medication that makes me tired).... I found the style of presentation CRINGE worthy and embarrising (sp.)! I nearly turned it off several times in fact. The woman sqealed a lot and over acted and her lip stick made her look very dated.....pre-war? The man was acting in a very strange over friendly manner and the various work people treated him as if he was a ...what can i say..... acting in a patronising manner?...a change to a boring day at work? The cycle building was good and the visit to the Brompton factory interesting but I still dont know how the figure of over one thousand pounds was arrived at for a cycle that appeared to be made just like most others! I WONT be looking at any more of this series if what I saw last night was anything to go on.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (18 Aug 2016)

Would have been OK if it was on CBeebies. Switched off after 15 mins.


----------



## chris folder (18 Aug 2016)

Hi you mite like next weeks show its inside a sweet factory


----------



## Kell (18 Aug 2016)

I'm about halfway through.

I'm finding it interesting because it's about a bike I have, but if I didn't own a Brompton, I probably wouldn't persevere till the end. I think the problem with them presenting it is that it's not a bike afficiando doing it. 

Take the Guy Martin tour of the Orange bike factory as an example, it was far more interesting (and looked like the format was copied for the Brompton one) because he's genuinely enthusiastic and his energy comes through, which in turn makes it infinitely more watchable.




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlIYEdRFQu4


----------



## AlanW (18 Aug 2016)

I loved the bit about marginal gains in how to go faster, such as blowing the tyres up that were nearly flat anyway, removing the basket and carrier of the front and the also kiddy seat from the rear and you will go faster.....no sh*t Sherlock!

Hardly "marginal" though??


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Aug 2016)

Goodness, he does put people's hackles up.

I thought he was a bit of a tit, the kind you get on telly all the time, and the program was mildly diverting.

But I've never seen Masterchef, so he was new to me. Perhaps some people have been getting some practice in at hating him. The only episode of Masterchef I've seen is Vic and Bob's ...


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (18 Aug 2016)

chris folder said:


> Hi you mite like next weeks show its inside a sweet factory


If they are making gobstoppers for the presenters, then the world might be a batter place


----------



## broadway (18 Aug 2016)

Ffoeg said:


> If they are making gobstoppers for the presenters, then the world might be a batter place



Chip shops the week after?


----------



## Kell (18 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Goodness, he does put people's hackles up.
> 
> I thought he was a bit of a tit, the kind you get on telly all the time, and the program was mildly diverting.
> 
> But I've never seen Masterchef, so he was new to me. Perhaps some people have been getting some practice in at hating him. The only episode of Masterchef I've seen is Vic and Bob's ...



It's a shoe, it's a cake, it's a cakey-shoe.


----------



## Tim Hall (18 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Goodness, he does put people's hackles up.
> 
> I thought he was a bit of a tit, the kind you get on telly all the time, and the program was mildly diverting.
> 
> But I've never seen Masterchef, so he was new to me. Perhaps some people have been getting some practice in at hating him. The only episode of Masterchef I've seen is Vic and Bob's ...


He was on Radio 4 a few years back, in the incredibly annoying and off-switch inducing "Veg Talk" with some other equally annoying bloke.


----------



## Kell (21 Aug 2016)

Well I finished watching it last night. Did notice when they showed the brake set up that it wasn't aligned. When they pulled the brake the whole wheel shifted about 5mm.


----------



## Julia9054 (21 Aug 2016)

All the programmes in this series have been interesting. I particularly liked the one about sliced bread.
Greg Wallace is annoying but Cheryl Healey is worse - all she does is widen her eyes and repeat whatever the person she is interviewing has just said word for word!


----------



## r04DiE (21 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> View attachment 139880


Yes, whenever I hear or read his name, I think of this.


----------

